# Fields covered in fertiliser!?!? Help!



## oldhat (5 March 2013)

Hi folks! I'm presently stuck in hospital following major surgery :-( and just had  my traumatised partner on the phone saying that next door's farmer has just covered our paddocks - whilst doing his own fields - with copious amounts of what looks like fertiliser. Obviously I can't do much about it from here so told said partner to see if any of our three paddocks had little enough to leave our two horses on safely and he thinks that one of them might be ok as it is only the top bit which is covered. He was totally panicking as they only usually sprinkle a wee bit but contractors were used this time and he reckons that what was bare mud field now looks like it's covered in snow! Can anyone here tell me how dangerous this could be to our two horses? As you can imagine being stuck 50 miles away in hospital is not helping me stop worrying! If it rains and dissolves I know you could say that we've been lucky with free fertiliser but I am concerned about the effects of our two obviously eating this potentially lush grass (pb welsh cob and haffy), or just ingesting the stuff while it lies on the ground. Any help/answers much appreciated!


----------



## Dry Rot (5 March 2013)

I have spread fertiliser in the same field as grazing livestock, as many farmer do, and no harm has resulted.

So, stop worrying and concentrate on getting well!


----------



## SusieT (5 March 2013)

I believe horses should not normally be on untril 3 weeks has passed, and plenty of rain. I would send your partner round to the farmer pdq to complain and see what his solution is too!


----------



## Merlin11 (5 March 2013)

It depends on the type of fertiliser but normally the advice is to keep horses off for 2 weeks after fertiliser has been put down. It may be safer to keep them off if you can or at least until there is some rain to wash it in. I am not an expert on what harm it can do - Might be worth speaking to a vet.


----------



## Tronk (5 March 2013)

Ring the farmer and find out what sort of fertiliser it is.  My paddock has a strip on one side that has been coated in gypsum fertiliser- totally inert and not harmful. A good dose of rain and it'll be gone.  I would suggest if you are able to see it in a powder (snow) form then it is probably something like that.  My horses are ignoring it - it's been there for a while as it hasn't rained here (!!) and it's not caused a problem.

If it's nitrogen fertiliser then be careful when the spring grass starts to come - it'll make it very lush!  Strip graze/muzzle/fence off but be aware!


----------



## mon (5 March 2013)

The price of fertiliser something must of gone wrong if that much put on,would only be a very light covering.


----------



## oldhat (5 March 2013)

Thanx for replies folks! Yes it's v difficult for me to be sure which type it is without seeing it! My partner is keeping them in small paddock with just a strip of it in so let's hope it's gypsum! I did tell him to ring farmer or grab contractor but twas too late!! Ah well not a lot I can do stuck here in my 'spa hotel'  ( I wish!!!!) waiting for last round of horlix and painkillers!! Off to dream of gallopping across a GREEN field! Shame it 'll be many months before that becomes a reality :-(  cheers folks xx


----------



## guido16 (6 March 2013)

Your very lucky that your fields have been done for free. Fertiliser costs a fortune.

I have done it for years and kept the horses grazing on it. No harm done.

Get well soon.


----------



## Dry Rot (6 March 2013)

guido16 said:



			Your very lucky that your fields have been done for free. Fertiliser costs a fortune.

I have done it for years and kept the horses grazing on it. No harm done.

Get well soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming that, but I think we are still in the minority! 

Fertiliser manufacturers are not in the business of selling material that will damage their customers' livestock and give them massively bad publicity. 

Pesticides (e.g. weed killers) are another matter -- always read the label.

It will certainly do no harm to err on the side of caution.


----------



## frozzy (6 March 2013)

I would try not to worry too much. My own have  been out the last three years whilst the fertiliser was put on due to the farmer not letting us know. No one has come to any harm. Weedkiller is a different story.


----------



## oldhat (6 March 2013)

UPDATE! It turns out it is LIME! So quite handy really! That should get rid of the buttercup and moss right!? Panic over though am still nay sure how long they should be kept off it if at all. Looks like rain in the next couple of days so all should be well! Honestly that man must learn to calm down and use his nouse before stressing me out in hospital!! Poor man has too much to cope with  thanks for your time peeps! X


----------



## guido16 (6 March 2013)

I use nitrogen on mine so lime won't do any harm. Like I say, my horses haven't grown a second head yet so you should be ok.


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 March 2013)

No need to panic about it. The flush in grass is more likely to be a problem than ingesting any fert.

Eta I wondered if it was lime due to it being "covered". I still wouldn't panic.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 March 2013)

oldhat said:



			Hi folks! I'm presently stuck in hospital following major surgery :-( and just had  my traumatised partner on the phone saying that next door's farmer has just covered our paddocks - whilst doing his own fields - with copious amounts of what looks like fertiliser. Obviously I can't do much about it from here so told said partner to see if any of our three paddocks had little enough to leave our two horses on safely and he thinks that one of them might be ok as it is only the top bit which is covered. He was totally panicking as they only usually sprinkle a wee bit but contractors were used this time and he reckons that what was bare mud field now looks like it's covered in snow! Can anyone here tell me how dangerous this could be to our two horses? As you can imagine being stuck 50 miles away in hospital is not helping me stop worrying! If it rains and dissolves I know you could say that we've been lucky with free fertiliser but I am concerned about the effects of our two obviously eating this potentially lush grass (pb welsh cob and haffy), or just ingesting the stuff while it lies on the ground. Any help/answers much appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

When fertiliser has been place on the fields you have to leave it a minimum of 2 weeks or unless it rains heavily untill you can see no more balls of white which is the fertiliser which has no dissolved.  Before that you need to keep animals of the land.


----------



## alfiesmum (14 March 2013)

guido16 said:



			I use nitrogen on mine so lime won't do any harm. Like I say, my horses haven't grown a second head yet so you should be ok.
		
Click to expand...


interesting, had discussion with my farmer guy who i employ to tend fields and we were discussing fertilizer and nitrogen. he explained that the latter would make the grass grow quickly . how does it work for you? we have natural grass with a very short root system and currently reviewing the best way forward


----------



## Charley657 (15 March 2013)

oldhat said:



			UPDATE! It turns out it is LIME! So quite handy really! That should get rid of the buttercup and moss right!? Panic over though am still nay sure how long they should be kept off it if at all. Looks like rain in the next couple of days so all should be well! Honestly that man must learn to calm down and use his nouse before stressing me out in hospital!! Poor man has too much to cope with  thanks for your time peeps! X
		
Click to expand...

Poor OH he was probably worried sick the horses would die on his watch! 

Get well soon.


----------



## Dry Rot (15 March 2013)

alfiesmum said:



			interesting, had discussion with my farmer guy who i employ to tend fields and we were discussing fertilizer and nitrogen. he explained that the latter would make the grass grow quickly . how does it work for you? we have natural grass with a very short root system and currently reviewing the best way forward 

Click to expand...

Winter fodder is expensive so it is common practice for farmers to apply nitrogen to give the grass a boost in the spring, then put on compound fertiliser a few weeks later, probably in two applications. That's fine for hay and dairy cows but probably not a good idea if you have natives that are at all inclined to laminitis.

There is nothing quite like an occasional application of well rotted good old farmyard manure. Manure from your stables, provided it does not contain too much straw and is well rotted down, is as good as anything. Apply in the autumn and leave it over winter.

Lime is mostly a catalyst. There are a lot of plant and animal functions that cannot happen without lime or calcium. Best to get your soil tested every few years though some apply lime every few years as a routine. The best horse rearing country is where the soil has a high lime content -- Blue Grass of Kentucky, Golden Vale of Limerick, etc.


----------

